# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Bananas Arent Just For Monkeys  Discover 25 Powerful Reasons To Eat Bananas

## donnay

*Bananas Arent Just For Monkeys  Discover 25 Powerful Reasons To Eat Bananas*

By: JB Bardot
Friday, August 8, 2014

Youll never look at a banana the same way again after discovering the many health benefits and reasons to add them to your diet. Bananas are high in fiber and three natural sugars  glucose, sucrose and fructose  giving them almost magical powers to provide a huge energy boost. Bananas combat depression, make you smarter, cure hangovers, relieve morning sickness, protect against kidney cancer, diabetes, osteoporosis and blindness. They can cure the itch of a mosquito bite and put a great shine on your shoes. If you think bananas are just for monkeys, think again.

~ Bananas help overcome depression due high levels of tryptophan, which is converted into serotonin  the happy-mood brain neurotransmitter

~ Eat two bananas before a strenuous workout to pack an energy punch and sustain your blood sugar

~ Protect against muscle cramps during workouts and night time leg cramps by eating a banana

~ Counteract calcium loss during urination and build strong bones by supplementing with a banana

~ Improve your mood and reduce PMS symptoms by eating a banana, which regulates blood sugar and produces stress-relieving relaxation

~ Bananas reduce swelling, protect against type II diabetes, aid weight loss, strengthen the nervous system, and help with the production of white blood cells, all due to high levels of vitamin B-6

~ Strengthen your blood and relieve anemia with the added iron from bananas

~ High in potassium and low in salt, bananas are officially recognized by the FDA as being able to lower blood pressure, and protect against heart attack and stroke

*Eating bananas aids digestion* 

~ Rich in pectin, bananas aid digestion and gently chelate toxins and heavy metals from the body

~ Bananas act as a prebiotic, stimulating the growth of friendly bacteria in the bowel. They also produce digestive enzymes to assist in absorbing nutrients.

~ Constipated? High fiber in bananas can help normalize bowel motility.

~ Got the runs? Bananas are soothing to the digestive tract and help restore lost electrolytes after diarrhea.

~ Bananas are a natural antacid, providing relief from acid reflux, heartburn and GERD

~ Bananas are the only raw fruit that can be consumed without distress to relieve stomach ulcers by coating the lining of the stomach against corrosive acids

*Continued...*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

~ They taste good!

----------


## donnay

~ Uh huh

----------


## Ronin Truth

Peel bananas the way monkeys do, from the bottom. They have much more experience and have been doing it much longer.

----------


## Suzanimal

I like bananas. I tried a weird banana I saw at the Farmers market awhile back. It looked and had the texture of a mini Banana but tasted like an apple. It was good but I think my brain was having a hard time with a banana tasting like an apple.

----------


## VIDEODROME



----------


## donnay

Also just a heads-up the GM version of banana's will be coming to America grocery stores soon.  This is one reason to make sure you get organic bananas.

GMO Bananas to Boost Vitamin A Arrive for First Test in Iowa
http://naturalsociety.com/gmo-banana...#ixzz3A6qFb5tl

Big Biotech, Bill Gates Working to Create GMO Super Banana to Fight Malnutrition
http://naturalsociety.com/gates-foun...#ixzz3A6qUvLly

----------


## Suzanimal

I just posted a list of tips to keep food fresh longer and I thought this one belonged here.





> (One for your Banana thread Donnay)
> 17. Wrap the crown of a bunch of bananas with plastic wrap.
> They’ll keep for 3-5 days longer than usual, which is especially helpful if you eat organic bananas. Bananas also produce more ethelyne gas than any other fruit, so keep them isolated on the counter.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/27-way...as-pos#4kk946e

----------


## Working Poor

> Also just a heads-up the GM version of banana's will be coming to America grocery stores soon.  This is one reason to make sure you get organic bananas.
> 
> GMO Bananas to Boost Vitamin A Arrive for First Test in Iowa
> http://naturalsociety.com/gmo-banana...#ixzz3A6qFb5tl
> 
> 
> Big Biotech, Bill Gates Working to Create GMO Super Banana to Fight Malnutrition
> http://naturalsociety.com/gates-foun...#ixzz3A6qUvLly


(*&^*&#@ I wonder why they did not boost something that is already in the banana rather than adding something to it that does not occur naturally

----------


## donnay

> (*&^*&#@ I wonder why they did not boost something that is already in the banana rather than adding something to it that does not occur naturally



Because they love playing God.  Then they sell their frankenfood saying it's to help battle hunger.

----------


## Deborah K

> ~ They taste good!


Especially slathered with peanut butter and a nice big freezing cold glass of milk!   mmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Working Poor

Don't forget that the peels shine up leather

----------


## pcosmar

Cassiopeia loves them.. Honey can't start peeling one in the kitchen without that dog knowing it.
She always gets part of it.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Cassiopeia loves them.. Honey can't start peeling one in the kitchen without that dog knowing it.
> She always gets part of it.



Well that's only the second banana eating dog I've heard of.  The other one is a Scottie.  Our Min. Schnauzers take the bites and then drop them on the floor across the room.

----------


## donnay

> Don't forget that the peels shine up leather



If you want whiter teeth, rub the inside peel on your teeth.

----------


## donnay

*Bananas Arent Just For Monkeys  Discover 25 Reasons To Eat Bananas*

By JB Bardot

Youll never look at a banana the same way again after discovering the many health benefits and reasons to add them to your diet. Bananas are high in fiber and three natural sugars  glucose, sucrose and fructose  giving them almost magical powers to provide a huge energy boost. Bananas combat depression, make you smarter, cure hangovers, relieve morning sickness, protect against kidney cancer, diabetes, osteoporosis and blindness. They can cure the itch of a mosquito bite and put a great shine on your shoes. If you think bananas are just for monkeys, think again.

~ Bananas help overcome depression due high levels of tryptophan, which is converted into serotonin  the happy-mood brain neurotransmitter
~ Eat two bananas before a strenuous workout to pack an energy punch and sustain your blood sugar
~ Protect against muscle cramps during workouts and night time leg cramps by eating a banana
~ Counteract calcium loss during urination and build strong bones by supplementing with a banana
~ Improve your mood and reduce PMS symptoms by eating a banana, which regulates blood sugar and produces stress-relieving relaxation
~ Bananas reduce swelling, protect against type II diabetes, aid weight loss, strengthen the nervous system, and help with the production of white blood cells, all due to high levels of vitamin B-6
~ Strengthen your blood and relieve anemia with the added iron from bananas
~ High in potassium and low in salt, bananas are officially recognized by the FDA as being able to lower blood pressure, and protect against heart attack and stroke.

*Continued...*

----------


## CPUd

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...To-Eat-Bananas

----------


## donnay

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...To-Eat-Bananas


Hey thanks...I thought I posted that before.  You're a real gem.

----------


## tod evans

I'd eat more bananas if I could pick the damn things....

The way it works around here is that I'll buy a bunch with every intention of eating 'em and feeding 'em to the kid then................Poof!.............Liquid, black bananas...

Every once in a while we'll get a few down the gullet but by and large they're just expensive compost....

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## donnay

> I'd eat more bananas if I could pick the damn things....
> 
> The way it works around here is that I'll buy a bunch with every intention of eating 'em and feeding 'em to the kid then................Poof!.............Liquid, black bananas...
> 
> Every once in a while we'll get a few down the gullet but by and large they're just expensive compost....


Don't throw them away...put them in the freezer.  You can make a great smoothie from over-ripped bananas.  You can also make Banana nut bread or muffins.

----------


## donnay

> meh, they give me heartburn.


Hmm...interesting.  I read where Bananas help people combat heartburn.

----------


## specsaregood

> Hmm...interesting.  I read where Bananas help people combat heartburn.


not me, they give me horrible heartburn and not much else gives me heartburn nowadays.

----------


## Cap

Paging Occam's Banana.

----------


## Origanalist

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...To-Eat-Bananas


It's deja vu all over again.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey thanks...I thought I posted that before.  You're a real gem.


There's always room for another banana thread.

I love bananas but the banana ice cream I made (I think I posted a recipe on here somewhere) was kind of gnarly. (No offense, Occam)

----------


## donnay

> There's always room for another banana thread.
> 
> I love bananas but the banana ice cream I made (I think I posted a recipe on here somewhere) was kind of gnarly. (No offense, Occam)


Banana pudding with Nilla wafers.  Mmm.

----------


## Suzanimal

Very cool.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Note on potassium: RDA for potassium is 4,700 mg. A single banana has about 422 so to get the RDA just from that source, you need to eat ten bananas a day. 

As for those GMO bananas with more vitamin A- they are just a cross between two different varieties. And it isn't the type of bananas most sold in this country (Cavendish) which already has higher levels of vitamin A than the one developed.  http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...ayed/21678303/




> White said the goal of her research is to help people in Africa increase their production of vitamin A. "In Uganda and other African countries, vitamin A deficiency is a major contributor to deaths in childhood from infectious diseases," she wrote in a statement released by the university in July. "Wouldn't it be great if these bananas could prevent preschool kids from dying from diarrhea, malaria or measles?"
> 
> The scientist said the new type of banana includes a gene taken from another banana species, which naturally produces large amounts of beta-carotene. When people eat beta-carotene, their bodies turn it into vitamin A.
> 
> Residents of Uganda and nearby countries don't favor the type of sweet banana that naturally carries the extra beta-carotene, White said. So researchers have put the gene into a less-sweet type of banana that east Africans often use in cooking. White added that the new banana has no seeds, so there is no danger that the genetically modified plant would escape into nature.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Weston White

They make you hairy like ANIMAL!


They are better than buying tickets to the GUN SHOW!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...To-Eat-Bananas


Whaddya know... a thread containing a link to the thread that contains it... for no apparent reason.  Mind=blown.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Bananas are also slightly radioactive.  ZOMG WATCH OUT!!

----------


## CPUd

> Whaddya know... a thread containing a link to the thread that contains it... for no apparent reason.  Mind=blown.


You are looking at it post-merge.

----------

